# N.M. Rail Runner ridership gets a boost



## bobnabq (Sep 19, 2011)

*Rail Runner ridership gets a boost*


----------



## TCRT (Sep 20, 2011)

Did the proposed elimination of weekend Rail Runner service end up happening?


----------



## AlanB (Sep 20, 2011)

TCRT said:


> Did the proposed elimination of weekend Rail Runner service end up happening?


That is correct. They kept weekend service, cut 1 weekday run to buses, and juggled a few other things.

At least for now.


----------



## bobnabq (Sep 20, 2011)

bobnabq said:


> *Rail Runner ridership gets a boost*


Hopefully in the future we'll see an extension to Denver and El Paso. I think that'll boost it even further.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 20, 2011)

bobnabq said:


> bobnabq said:
> 
> 
> > *Rail Runner ridership gets a boost*
> ...


Yall will probably have to elect a new Governor and Legislature before that happens! It would be cool, and probably generate lots of business, especially when the SWC is re-routed via the Trans-Con through Amarillo!


----------



## fairviewroad (Sep 20, 2011)

bobnabq said:


> Hopefully in the future we'll see an extension to Denver and El Paso. I think that'll boost it even further.


Sounds like an Amtrak route, not a commuter train route.


----------

